# The best science based P/P/L routine - Jeff Nippard (6 videos).



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Push workout part 2:






Pull workout part 2:


----------



## delbo (Aug 17, 2014)

Love this guys stuff


----------



## delbo (Aug 17, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Leg video now added.


 Have you applied his content in your own training bud?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_XT5a8BHl6wKrkRo-1_9fjERPzm4N6p7/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't get this whole push and pull thing there both the same. Pull is pushing in the reverse way, say your doing last pull down your just pushing the weight down using your lats, say your doing bicep curls your pushing the weight up towards you


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> I don't get this whole push and pull thing there both the same. Pull is pushing in the reverse way, say your doing last pull down your just pushing the weight down using your lats, say your doing bicep curls your pushing the weight up towards you


 Do push/pull signs on doors confuse you?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> I don't get this whole push and pull thing there both the same. Pull is pushing in the reverse way, say your doing last pull down your just pushing the weight down using your lats, say your doing bicep curls your pushing the weight up towards you


 You've got it all wrong pal. Every muscle in your body can only "pull" or "contract" for a better word.

Dave Croslands explains it well, watch this video pal


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do push/pull signs on doors confuse you?


 Sometimes yeah lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> I don't get this whole push and pull thing there both the same. Pull is pushing in the reverse way, say your doing last pull down your just pushing the weight down using your lats, say your doing bicep curls your pushing the weight up towards you


 Are you genuine? You are not pushing the weight down doing lat pull down as your body is below the weight your 'pulling' towards your body!

Same goes for your other comment the dumbbell is away from your body thus your pulling the weight towards you when performing a db curl.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

herc said:


> Are you genuine? You are not pushing the weight down doing lat pull down as your body is below the weight your 'pulling' towards your body!
> 
> Same goes for your other comment the dumbbell is away from your body thus your pulling the weight towards you when performing a db curl.


 Your mind isn't open enough to know what I mean


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> Your mind isn't open enough to know what I mean


 Whatever you say chunks..


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> Your mind isn't open enough to know what I mean


 As herc and vinny said.

Skeletal muscles can only pull, scientific fact.

If you know different then explain it in a way we can all understand.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Skeletal muscles can only pull, scientific fact.


 When you contract a muscle it pulls along it's length but expands perpendicular to this, so it could push is that direction :tongue: .


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> When you contract a muscle it pulls along it's length but expands perpendicular to this, so it could push is that direction :tongue: .


 Skeletal muscles only pull they cannot push.

I do not even understand you statement.

If you do a bicep curl your bicep pulls the arm up, to get you arm back down again your tricep pulls it down. It's called contraction, this is why skeletal muscle are in pairs.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Skeletal muscles only pull they cannot push.
> 
> I do not even understand you statement.
> 
> If you do a bicep curl your bicep pulls the arm up, to get you arm back down again your tricep pulls it down. It's called contraction, this is why skeletal muscle are in pairs.


 You're taking my comment above too seriously, but...

Hold your arm out straight in front of you and then bring your forearm up, contracting your bicep. The top surface of your bicep will have moved up, and so could push something on top of it upwards. When all muscles contract they expand outwards perpendicular to the line of contraction. It's why people normally take pictures of contracted muscles rather than relaxed...


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You're taking my comment above too seriously, but...
> 
> Hold your arm out straight in front of you and then bring your forearm up, contracting your bicep. The top surface of your bicep will have moved up, and so could push something on top of it upwards. When all muscles contract they expand outwards perpendicular to the line of contraction. It's why people normally take pictures of contracted muscles rather than relaxed...


 And you seem to be not taking this seriously or in relation to the thread, this forum is about bodybuilding mate.

All i'm doing is stating a scientific fact, skeletal muscles cannot push, they can only pull.

If you do not believe that in the context that myself and other members have stated in this thread, that's your problem  .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

stargazer said:


> And you seem to be not taking this seriously or in relation to the thread, this forum is about bodybuilding mate.
> 
> All i'm doing is stating a scientific fact, skeletal muscles cannot push, they can only pull.
> 
> If you do not believe that in the context that myself and other members have stated in this thread, that's your problem  .


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

stargazer said:


> As herc and vinny said.
> 
> Skeletal muscles can only pull, scientific fact.
> 
> If you know different then explain it in a way we can all understand.


 Your muscles can only pull then. What I'm saying a pushig exercise is no different to a pulling exercise only different to your self your mind but not for your muscles there both the exact same


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Your muscles can only pull then. What I'm saying a pushig exercise is no different to a pulling exercise only different to your self your mind but not for your muscles there both the exact same


 How do you push a deadlift

how do you pull a squat

call it what you want bro just be happy x


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> How do you push a deadlift
> 
> how do you pull a squat
> 
> call it what you want bro just be happy x


 Your pushing your self up when deadlifting see I just reversed it that's why it makes no difference to muscles there working in the exact same way whether your pushing or pulling. You wouldnt understand, iv been in the matrix so I know these things


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> Your pushing your self up when deadlifting see I just reversed it that's why it makes no difference to muscles there working in the exact same way whether your pushing or pulling. You wouldnt understand, iv been in the matrix so I know these things


 Now let's say rows for instance a pulling exercise right? Because your pulling your shoulder blades in. Well how about we twist our head all the way round to your back so your back is now your front, now suddenly we're pushing the shoulders blades out because that's how you see it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Reading through this thread lowered my IQ.



Jack of blades said:


> Now let's say rows for instance a pulling exercise right? Because your pulling your shoulder blades in. Well how about we twist our head all the way round to your back so your back is now your front, now suddenly we're pushing the shoulders blades out because that's how you see it


 Nope, because you're still contracting a muscle to bring a weight toward your body. That's a pull.

Forcefully moving something toward yourself = pull.

Forcefully moving it away from yourself = push.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

nWo said:


> Reading through this thread lowered my IQ.
> 
> Nope, because you're still contracting a muscle to bring a weight toward your body. That's a pull.
> 
> ...


 That's exactly my point towards your self. Twist your head round so your back is now your front (yes this will kill you) but now it's pushing away from you


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

nWo said:


> *Reading through this thread lowered my IQ.*
> 
> Nope, because you're still contracting a muscle to bring a weight toward your body. That's a pull.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> That's exactly my point towards your self. Twist your head round so your back is now your front (yes this will kill you) but now it's pushing away from you


 You're still pulling it toward your body either way - in your instance, you were pulling it to your front, but with your body turned around you're now pulling it toward your "new" back.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

nWo said:


> You're still pulling it toward your body either way - in your instance, you were pulling it to your front, but with your body turned around you're now pulling it toward your "new" back.


 Grove Street, home, atleast it was till I f**ked everything up. Like it says in the book we are both blessed and cursed. What fu**ing book. Same things make us laugh, make us cry but right now we gotta pic your brother up from the cemetery


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Grove Street, home, atleast it was till I f**ked everything up. Like it says in the book we are both blessed and cursed. What fu**ing book. Same things make us laugh, make us cry but right now we gotta pic your brother up from the cemetery


 "Ooh, I've got a clover in me foam, I'm so important!" No, what you're doing there is, you're drinking an advert, ain't ya, eh? Shithead...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

nWo said:


> "Ooh, I've got a clover in me foam, I'm so important!" No, what you're doing there is, you're drinking an advert, ain't ya, eh? Shithead...


 Peep Show?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

nWo said:


> "Ooh, I've got a clover in me foam, I'm so important!" No, what you're doing there is, you're drinking an advert, ain't ya, eh? Shithead...


 What the f**ks a Washing machine doing in a middle of a pub, s**t I need a drink


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> What the f**ks a Washing machine doing in a middle of a pub, s**t I need a drink


 Serve 'em one of our organic scrumpies.


----------

